# Vos Animaux > Chiens >  Lymphome + nodules mamelle cane corso

## Rendo33

Bonjour à tous,
C'est complètement désuvré et en profonde tristesse que je viens à vous, pour une réconfort, un conseil, un partage..

Ma poulette Venus cane corso âgée de 9ans présente depuis une dizaine de jours une grosse masse à la gorge, d'abord à gauche puis deux jours après le côté droit s'est mis aussi à gonfler. Des que j'ai découvert ça, c'est apparu du jour au lendemain, je l'ai emmenée le lendemain chez le vétérinaire, qui a pratiqué une biopsie des masses à la gorge. Les résultats arriveront la semaine prochaine mais à priori ce serait certainement un lymphome... D'après les lectures des lames...
en la palpant on remarque aussi quelques nodules au niveau d'une mamelle... Je suis à ce momentcatastrophé, anéanti ... Elle était en forme il y a encore quelques jours, et d'un coup on décèle ces deux saloperies... En quelques jours les masses ont doublé de volume, à droite c'est aussi gros qu'une grosse orange c'est horrible je la sens fatiguée, perte d'appétit c'est horrible... C'est si soudain! J'en pleure chaque jour en la voyant affaiblie et couchée sur son panier... J'ai la chance (ou pas) de travailler de chez moi, et je l'ai sous mes yeux toute la journée à ne pas pouvoir la soulager.. Elle doit ressentir en plus mon inquiétude, j'ai peur que ça ne l'aide pas. On ne peut apparemment pas la mettre sous corticoïdes au cas ou le diagnostic révèle des bonnes chances avec un traitement... 
Mais vraiment, à ce moment "t" j'ai besoin de vos conseils... Deux cancers découverts à son âge, pensez vous que je dois attendre le retour de la biopsie ou la soulager de suite avec un traitement à base de corticoïdes ? Je ne veux pas la faire souffrir et d'ici la semaine prochaine j'ai vraiment peur que les grosseurs continuent à gonfler jusqu'à la gêner pour respirer et boire... Elle ne boit déjà pratiquement plus... Je suis si triste et n'arrive pas à réfléchir .. On a partagé tellement de choses... C'était ma fille avant d'avoir mes enfants c'est horrible j'ai l'impression de perdre un enfant ... Tellement triste 

j'hésite à l'emmener demain chez le vétérinaire pour commencer un traitement aux corticoïdes au risque de la perdre rapidement, je ne veux pas qu'elle souffre même si ça doit aller vite.. J'ai lu des mauvaises expériences sur la chimiothérapie et je veux pas lui imposer un traitement lourd peut être mal assimilé pour le stopper au final. Je ne veux pas lui imposer ça mais en la voyant couchée toute la journée avec sa grosse boule qui lui déforme la gueule carrément...je n'ai qu'une envie, la voir mieux. 

Que feriez vous? 
Merci pour vos retours, et vos partages d'expériences du même genre.
personne n'a déjà eu une bonne nouvelle en retour de biopsie? Genre une infection au final, pas un lymphome?

----------


## Kybou!

Alors, déjà, je comprends votre tristesse et votre désarroi pour avoir vécu la même chose que vous en 2006 (mon chien avait 4 ans) ... 

Je sais que c'est difficile mais les corticos lui permettront certainement de retrouver l'appétit ... Ils lui offriront un "bon" confort de vie et à ce stade, c'est la seule chose qui importe ... Alors oui, c'est difficile pour vous, le choc est rude mais vous devez avant toute chose penser à elle ... 

Effectivement, les corticos ouvrent les voies lymphatiques, ce qui permet aux cellules cancéreuses de se développer plus rapidement (surtout dans le cadre d'un lymphome qui est une forme de cancer "généralisé") mais sans ces médicaments, elle s'étouffera littéralement ... Mon chien a vécu 2 mois après le début du traitement, j'ai tenté la chimio (un peu tardivement) et très honnêtement, je ne vous la recommande pas ... 

Agissez en votre âme et conscience, quelle que soit votre décision mais surtout, ne vous acharnez pas et ne laissez pas souffrir inutilement votre chienne en ne lui administrant aucun soin palliatif ... Là, avec un goître (et des ganglions gonflés un peu partout), elle doit avoir des difficultés respiratoires, comme Obélix à l'époque ... Mon chien était jeune, chez lui, ça a été foudroyant mais les corticos pourraient néanmoins offrir à votre chienne, quelques mois de "sursis" en étant "bien" et ça, ça n'a pas de prix ...

Avec les corticos, il y aura des hauts et des bas, des moments où vous penserez que tout est terminé et vous la verrez ensuite remonter la pente, jusqu'au jour où vous devrez la laisser partir parce que ce ne sera plus possible pour elle ... On oscille constamment entre espoir et désespoir ... 

Profitez de chaque instant, de chaque moment passé à ses côtés, entourez-la, c'est normal de craquer (je vis actuellement la fin de vie de mon dogue) mais vous devez vous battre ensemble ... Malheureusement, ça fait partie du "jeu" et nous sommes tous passés par là un jour ou l'autre ... Ca fait 9 ans qu'elle partage votre vie, vous irez ensemble, jusqu'au bout du chemin ... Pour moi, c'est une chance que vous soyez à la maison auprès d'elle ! 

J'ai envie de vous dire ceci: prenez soin d'elle mais prenez également soin de vous pq vos émotions risquent fortement de déteindre sur elle ... Ne culpabilisez pas à vous demander ce que vous avez manqué, ce que vous n'avez pas vu ... Les "pourquoi" ne servent à rien également, c'est même terriblement destructeur (je suis particulièrement douée dans ce domaine  :: ) ... Accrochez-vous et n'oubliez pas que pour l'instant, elle est là ... Gâtez-la et surtout, bon COURAGE à vous 2 ! 

Si vous avez besoin/envie de parler, de pleurer, n'hésitez pas  ::  ! 

Courage et douces caresses à votre chienne, je vous envoie un maximum d'ondes positives !

----------


## Rendo33

Bonjour kybou
ta réponse m'a suffit pour prendre le téléphone et prendre rdv avec le vétérinaire dans une heure. Je flippe de me dire que je ne vais qu'accélérer la maladie, même si ma priorité est qu'elle ne souffre pas.. Qu'elle soit mieux. Je n'arrive pas à déterminer sa souffrance car elle ne se plains jamais, elle est tellement adorable que je ne peux pas la laisser comme ça surtout si ça continue à évoluer.
merci pour ton message de soutien encore

----------


## Kybou!

Sincèrement, tous les jours, quand je donne ces saletés de corticos à mon dogue, j'ai l'impression de le tuer ... Sauf que sans eux, il ne serait déjà plus là (cancer des sinus), il s'étoufferait ... Tu vois, dans son cas, les corticos m'ont permis de l'avoir encore aujourd'hui à mes côtés (ça fait 6 mois) ... 

On m'avait prédit 2 mois de sursis et je peux t'assurer que même si c'est difficile, même s'il y a eu des moments où j'ai vraiment cru que c'était ma dernière lui avec lui, globalement, il a une "belle" qualité de vie/fin de vie ! J'espère de tout coeur qu'il en sera de même pour ta chienne ....

Je sais à quel point c'est difficile, il faut digérer le choc de l'annonce déjà et ça demande un peu de temps ... Ensuite, on reprend le dessus, on se relève parce qu'on n'a pas le choix tout simplement et là, on se bat ... 

Logiquement, un lymphome n'est pas un cancer douloureux non  ::  ! Elle doit sentir que quelque chose ne va pas et elle doit être fatiguée ...

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Je comprends ta peur, ce qui est essentiel également, c'est que tu aies un bon dialogue avec ton véto ...

J'espère que c'est quelqu'un qui a toute ta confiance, qui vous accompagnera au mieux ta chienne et toi ... Bref, un véto qui te guidera/conseillera d'arrêter le moment venu ... C'est très important pour que de ton côté, tu sois rassurée/soutenue à ce niveau-là, c'est déjà une angoisse en moins ... 

Si tu as des questions à poser, n'hésite pas !

----------


## borneo

Tu vas soulager ton chien, c'est tout ce qui compte.

----------


## Fahn

Je suis dans la même situation avec ma chienne de 10 ans.
On a remarqué que ses ganglions à la gorge étaient gonflés, et elle avait perdu un peu de poids.
Prise de sang normale à la mi-octobre, on devait surveiller les ganglions.
Les ganglions avaient doublé de volume moins d'un mois après, on est retournés au véto. D'autres ganglions étaient gonflés, on a fait une ponction et le diagnostic est tombé.
Elle a été mise de suite sous cortisone, et ma véto m'a déconseillé vivement la chimio.
J'ai tout de même été voir un véto spécialisé en oncologie, moins d'une semaine après la ponction. Entre temps, les ganglions à la gorge avaient dégonflé, mais on a trouvé des masses aux mamelles.
J'ai décidé de ne pas faire d'examens plus poussés, peut-être que ma chienne a un cancer des mamelles en plus du lymphome, peut-être que ce sont des ganglions.
On a augmenté les doses de cortisone, ça lui a ouvert l'appétit quelques jours. On continue comme ça, elle est moins fatiguée, même si l'appétit n'est pas totalement revenu.

Je n'ai pas de conseils à te donner, alors je te répéterais simplement ce qui m'a été dit ici et par les vétos : profite au maximum, gâte-la tant que tu peux, et fais en sorte que la fin soit la plus belle possible, pour elle et pour toi.
Bon courage  ::

----------


## Lysianne93

Moi aussi j'ai donné des corticoïdes à mon gros pour le soulager, ce qui a marché pendant quelques semaines, ce n'était pas le même cancer que Vénus, mais je ne voulais absolument pas qu'il souffre, on leur doit bien ça.
Bon courage et caresses à Vénus

----------


## missvero

st ce la thyroide qui est touché?? mon vécue ma chienne Luna en janvier on lui a détecter un diabète donc insuline etc.. elle a eu 13ans en mars et en avril une boule sur le coté de la gorge après biopsie c'est un lymphone sur la thyroide, il était collé dessus il aurait fallu l'opérer pour retirer une masse et voir si c'était cancereux j'ai refuser pour plusieurs raison si cela était possible il l'aurait retirer sans etre sur qu'elle se réveille et si ça marchait chimio a maison alfort donc souffrance pour la chienne sans certitude qu'elle s'en sorte plus les frais le véto m'a très bien expliquer (j'ai la chance d'etre dans une clinique véto humaine!! ça change)

au jour d’aujourd’hui elle est toujours là meme si un peu a l'ouest car aveugle et sourde en plus mais la boule a disparue??? 

le véto m’avait dit que si cela allait grossir, les 1er symptomes ce sont des métastases au cerveau puis cela descend sur les poumons etc... et m'avait dit que si on voyait quelle avait du mal a respirer a se mouvoir a ne plus manger ou peu etc.... il faudrait envisager LA décision

pas très gai tout ça je suis de tout coeur avec toi caresse a ta puce enfin grosse puce!! ::  j'adore le cane surtout le noir

----------


## Rendo33

Bonsoir à tout le monde,

Merci pour vos messages de soutien et vos conseils. Cela me fait regretter d'avoir accepté de donner un dérivé morphinique le Tramadol plutôt que les corticoïdes... J'y suis allé pour ça à la base et ma véto m'a expliqué que la cortico allait "griller" les chances d'un éventuel traitement chimio derrière. Ma priorité était de soulager ma pépette, j'espère que ça fonctionnera. En tout cas elle mange et bois encore, même si c'est modérer. Elle n'a pas l'air de souffrir comme elle le pensait après mon appel, m'a t'elle dit. Elle a constaté que les ganglions avaient bcp gonflé, mais m'a aussi conseillé d'attendre les résultats de la biopsie et prendre rdv avec un oncologue pour faire une examen d'extension et avoir un avis plus spécialisé. J'aurai juste voulu entendre de leur part, que le mieux était la corticoïde, c'est pour ça que mardi j'ai pris ce rendez-vous en urgence chez l'oncologue chez Allianz à Bordeaux pour ne pas les citer. Si qqun connait leur service oncologie et me conseiller ou déconseiller qqun...Merci d'avance.

Merci encore Kibou pour ton soutien

Fahn, merci pour ton partage et tes conseils, j'espère que ta chienne va supporter aussi longtemps que possible, sans souffrance. Je constate qu'on a nos cas similaires...à la différence que ton véto t'as déconseillé la chimio.. les miens m'en ont venté les bienfaits...Je n'ai pourtant pas trop confiance en eux, ils doivent aussi fidéliser leur clientèle, c'est malheureux à dire, mais faire confiance est devenu mission impossible dans certains cas, et dans notre société. J'aurai tellement voulu que l'on me conseille comme si c'était leur chien. 

Lysianne93, c'est quoi comme type de cancer à ton pepère? Le véto t'a conseillé les cortico? Tu as bien raison on leur doit ça, et j'espère du plus profond de mon être que la morphine va l'apaiser le temps de choisir le traitement. Là, je la voit dormir profondément, elle a mangé et bu, donc je suis un peu rassuré. Je suis près d'elle et si je constate le moindre problème de respiration ou autre, c'est direct chez le véto pour les cortico

Missvero, moi elle a les deux côté gonflés...Tu as bien de la chance d'avoir une clinique véto en qui tu as totalement confiance. J'espère que ta chienne ne souffre pas et qu'elle se portera longtemps aussi bien avec les cortico. 

Merci encore,
Tendresse à vos toutous qu'on aime tant, je vais sombrer de mon côté

----------


## Lysianne93

Mon Velcro  (avatar) avait des crises d'épilepsie, mais en fait le  neurologue à dit que c'était du à une tumeur au cerveau, et il avait  aussi  un angiosarcome sur le cœur et la rate.
Il nous a quitté le 30 septembre  ::

----------


## Kybou!

Sincèrement, je te déconseille VRAIMENT la chimio, je l'ai tellement regretté pour ma part ... TOUS les vétos que j'ai consultés  à l'époque me l'ont déconseillée sauf ce "super" oncologue ahah qui m'a vendu du rêve/vent au détriment du bien-être de mon chien ... Il m'avait même dit qu'une totale rémission était possible (vrai de vrai), qu'il l'avait vécue sur un chien de 9 ans alors que c'est tout-à-fait impossible dans le cadre d'un lymphome ... On peut parfois stabiliser la maladie à plus ou moins long terme mais ça reste *très rare* et ça, il faut le souligner ...

Puis bon, la chimio, ce n'est déjà pas au point pour les humains alors pour les chiens (dixit ma véto) ...

Là, c'est apparu il y a près de 2 semaines, la chimio, tu la commenceras au mieux la semaine prochaine, c'est tard Rendo, c'est vraiment très tard ... Je sais que c'est dur à entendre/lire et que c'est encore plus difficile (voire impossible) de l'accepter mais de la chimio sur un grand chien de 9 ans, vraiment, je ne crois pas que ce soit le choix le plus judicieux pour l'animal ... Mais nous agissons parfois en maîtres égoïstes pq nous n'acceptons pas la fin et ça, je le conçois bien ...

Et je vais être franche avec toi, sans traitement, un lymphome, c'est 2 mois maximum ... La chimio "peut" donner des résultats (ma véto n'y croit pas du tout) si elle est entamée la semaine qui suit le diagnostic (donc très rapidement), au-delà, les chances s'amenuisent grandement ... Ma véto m'a toujours laissée libre de mes choix (heureusement tu me diras) mais elle m'a toujours "guidée" néanmoins et c'est ce que j'attendais d'elle ... Je lui ai toujours posé cette même question:" que feriez/décideriez-vous si c'était VOTRE chien" ? Et je sais qu'elle ferait tout pour ses animaux, en privilégiant toujours leur qualité de vie ...

Je trouve dommage de te fier à l'avis de "professionnels" en qui tu n'as pas confiance ... Tu sais, ce n'est certainement pas la chimio qui lui redonnera l'appétit ... Par ailleurs, te conseiller la chimio vivement, c'est très bien mais t'ont-ils parlé de ses effets secondaires ???? Pq oui, ça reste quand même de la chimio et certains chiens la supportent vraiment très mal (comme les humains) ... 

Je sais que c'est compliqué mais il y a des choses qu'il faut pourtant parvenir à accepter et la fin de vie de nos animaux en fait partie ...

Bon courage à toi  ::  

Je hais d'une force inouïe ces pompes à fric que l'on appelle parfois "vétos" ... 

Ah et sinon, je ne comprends pas du tout l'intérêt de la morphine, ça me dépasse complètement étant donné que le lymphome est un cancer indolore ... Enfin, ils ont du se dire que tu te sentiras mieux en repartant avec des médicaments quels qu'ils soient ... Ca aussi, c'est un véto qui me l'a dit: certains clients ne sentent soulagés que quand ils repartent avec des médicaments ou que le chien a réçu une injection quelconque ... Sinon, ce sont des réflexions du genre:" mais, vous ne faites rien ? Vous n'allez rien lui donner alors" ? ... Le tout accompagné d'une voix angoissée et d'un air soudain dubitatif ...  ::

----------


## borneo

Mon chien de 13 ans a vécu 9 mois avec un lymphome, avec de la cortisone. En aucun cas je le lui aurais fait subir une chimio.

----------


## Fahn

Même l'oncologue me l'a déconseillé. J'ai trouvé ça très professionnel de sa part.
On en a beaucoup parlé, elle m'a expliqué tout ce qu'il fallait en savoir.
Pour un chien comme la mienne (staff croisée dogue argentin), ça tourne autour des 2000€. Le protocole nécessite des visites très régulières : une fois par semaine pendant X temps, puis une fois toutes les deux semaines, pour une durée totale de 6 mois. 10% des chiens guérissent, ce qui veut dire qu'ils ne font pas de rechute du lymphome durant les deux ans après la chimio. Dans les 90% restants, seuls 20% réagissent à la chimio, ce qui signifie que le lymphome est toujours là, mais ralentit de manière significative, et ils gagnent jusqu'à un an de vie.
Clairement, pour ma chienne, ça n'en vaut pas le coup. Autant financièrement, on aurait pu faire un crédit, c'est pas ça le soucis. Mais il fallait aller à la clinique de la fac vété, à 45 minutes de chez nous, avec une chienne qui ne supporte vraiment pas la voiture. Elle aurait dû rester là toute une journée à chaque fois, elle qui a une peur bleue des vétos.
Et selon l'oncologue, vu l'avancée du lymphome, ça aurait été gâcher, en quelque sorte, les quelques semaines/mois qu'il lui reste. Je ne voulais pas de ça pour ma chienne, du stress, des soins, des journées au véto alors qu'elle n'aime pas ça.
Ici, elle a en plus un soucis de coagulation, elle ne fait plus assez de plaquettes, donc tout acte trop intrusif pourrait représenter un risque.

Après, vois selon les autres examens, mais je pense que pour de si maigres chances de guérison, ça n'en vaut pas la peine.
Si ça avait été mon jeune chien, qui adooooore se balader en voiture, qui est amoureux des vétos et de tous ceux qui portent une blouse, qui trouve ça ultra fun de se faire mettre un thermomètre dans les fesses (véridique, il aime ça  :: ), je l'aurais fait. Mais pas pour ma chienne. Non pas que je l'aime moins, ou que je ne veux pas dépenser autant d'argent pour sauver une vieille chienne, mais parce que je sais que, pour elle, ce n'est pas lui rendre la vie agréable pour les quelques mois qu'il reste.

Je ne suis pas véto, ni oncologue, je ne connais pas l'état exact de ta chienne, mais je trouve important que tu aies des avis de personnes qui l'ont vécu/le vivent. J'ai la chance d'avoir une véto en or, qui soigne mes animaux comme s'ils étaient les siens, et qui me donne de vrais conseils, en toute objectivité, sans penser à l'argent qu'elle pourrait gagner.

Aimer son chien, c'est aussi accepter de les accompagner vers la fin, en douceur. Et c'est ce que j'ai choisi.

Bon courage pour prendre ta décision, c'est difficile de se sentir impuissant, mais on est là, si tu as besoin de parler  ::

----------


## Fahn

Ah, et pour ce qui est de l'appétit, j'avais ouvert ce sujet : Lymphosarcome et perte d'appétit

La cortisone lui ouvrira peut-être l'appétit, ici ça a fonctionné quelques jours. En revanche, les ganglions ont réellement diminué, ils n'ont plus grossi depuis la première injection il y a deux semaines, mais des masses sont apparues aux mamelles.
Tu trouveras de bons conseils pour qu'elle se remplume un peu, sans pour autant manger plus, mais des trucs plus gras.
Ici, c'est désormais croquettes + pâtée + porc (elle a aimé ça), et friandises pendant la journée. Tout plein de friandises. Le plus important, c'est qu'elle ne vomisse pas et qu'elle n'ait pas la diarrhée.

----------


## missvero

le tramadol est comme la morphine c'est un anti douleur ma beauceron en a eu quand elle a été opérer de tumeurs mais ça la shootait complètement elle était a l'ouest 

quant a la chimio mon véto me l'avait déconseiller il m'a dit que si on était sur a 100°/° qu'avec la chimio la chienne avait une espérance de vie plus longue et qu'elle s'en sortirai alors oui fallait foncé mais là aucune chance d'avoir des résultats positifs meme a 50°/° donc non sans compter que cela affaibli considérablement le chien, que la guérison est illusoire donc souffrance du chien plus frais pour le maitre car c'est pas donné (désolé d'etre terre a terre mais c'est vrai) un traitement de confort pour l'empecher de souffrir et  vivre correctement c'est pas plus mal et prendre LA décision quand on voit que l'état se dégrade la par contre c'est dur je l'ai vécu avec ma beauceron en mars 
b
on courage j'espère que tu prendra la bonne décision

----------


## Rendo33

Il est 1h04 et je viens de me coucher en laissant ma pauvre poulette avec son regard abattu... Demain je prends rdv pour abréger sa descente aux enfers ..... Je suis anéanti mais je vous bien que ce soir le ganglion gauche à encore grossi (enfin les ganglions) et elle est gênée pour respirer je ne peux pas la laisser comme ça. Comme c'est horrible

----------


## Nyunyu

Reste avec elle, jusqu'à la 2nde injection, jusqu'au bout.
Je te le conseille vraiment, car ceux qui n'en ont pas eu le courage n'ont que des regrets.
Accompagne la, tu le lui dois, elle partira seraine, et ne pourrait que te remercier de lui faire ce "cadeau", la délivrance.
Bon courage ...  :Frown:

----------


## missvero

comme nyunyu reste jusqu'au bout le véto fait la perf puis injecte pour l'endormir et ensuite injecte plus pour l"endormir définitivement perso le véto m'a dit "ça y est la 1ère dose là elle dors (comme une anesthésie en fait)  c'est bon je continue??" on lui a dit oui et là il a pousser la 2ème dose définitive et il a écouter le coeur et nous a dit "c'est fini je vous laisse un moment avec elle" il a été très humain je regrette aucunement d'avoir changer de véto il y a un peu plus d'un an 

bon courage pour aujourd’hui  ::  et grosse caresse a ta puce c'est un acte d'amour de la délivrer c'est ce que tu dois te dire meme si c'est hyper dur nous les humains ont est parfois égoïste a vouloir les garder plus longtemps avec nous mais si ils pouvaient parler...............

----------


## Nyunyu

Ca s'est passé comme pour missvero : 1ère dose pour l'anesthésie. Le chien s'endort calmement (le mien s'est débattu dès l'indtant oú le véto a ouvert la porte, et ce jusqu'à la fin. On a du le tenir à 4... Mais son problème était mental, il n'avait que 3 ans et physiquement en parfaite santé. Ce fut très dur pour lui comme pour moi). Une fois le chien dans un sommeil profond, il te demande si l'injection léthale peut être faite. C'est très rapide, humain. Son coeur s'arrêtera de battre très rapidement. Le véto l'examine pour confirmer que c'est bien "fini", puis te laisse tout le temps que tu souhaites pour rester avec ton animal, dernières caresses et bisous...
De plus, si tu restes pour la 1ère injection, la 2ème ne sera qu'une "formalité", le chien étant paisiblement endormi.
Tu seras pronfondément triste, nous ne pouvons le nier, mais n'oublie pas que tu fais ca pour son bien, elle a confiance en toi et le saura. Elle t'en remercierait très certainement si elle le pouvait.
Une énorme pensée pour vous en ce jour difficile.

----------


## Rendo33

Rendez-vous pris pour demain matin 9h15 ...  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  :: 
Je me dis que c'est pour elle, et que c'est ce qu'elle me dirai si elle le pouvait...
Je m'en veux...
J'aimerai tellement pouvoir encore en profiter !!!!!!!!!! Que c'est dur, tous les souvenirs remontent, je ne peux pas penser à autre chose....
et je dois me résoudre à la laisser partir, les fortes doses de cortico n'ont finalement pas dû aider, elle est tellement fatiguée...elle a abandonné la lutte, elle est tellement "absente"...
J'espère tellement qu'il existe un paradis pour les chiens, et que mon ange de Vénus y batifolera avec ses compagnons et confrères, en coursant les petits chats.......
La journée et nuit vont être atroces

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Merci pour vos messages de soutien ainsi que pour le partage de vos expériences. Cela ne doit pas être facile non plus de reparler de ses douleurs, et de ses moments si difficiles.

VENUS JE T'AIME TANT

----------


## Nyunyu

Tu as pris la bonne décision, toi seul peut savoir à quel moment Vénus demande ton aide pour abréger ses souffrances.

 ::

----------


## bonita51

Bonjour Rando, 
je suis ton post depuis le début, mais n'osais pas intervenir. Courage, tu as pris la bonne décision. Tu es le seul qui peut savoir que c'est le bon moment. Je rejointl Missvero et Nyunyu. J'ai connu ce moment il y a un peu plus d'un an pour Bonnie, ma puce Amstaff de 15 ans. C'était la première fois pour moi. Je suis restée avec elle du début à la fin et je ne le regrette pas. C'était chez moi, elle était comme ta chienne (mais pour d'autres raisons) faible et comme absente. Ce fut un moment trsè triste je ne te le cache pas mais en même temps très paisible. La puce s'est endormie calmement sur mes genoux en toute confiance. Elle n'a souffert à aucun moment et n'a pas senti la deuxième injection. Ce qui a été particulier c'est que le véto ne trouvait plus de veine et a injecté le second produit dans l'abdomen. Son coeur a mis longtemps avant de s'arrêter. Mais elle dormais et du coup j'ai eu beaucoup de temps pour la caliner. Il m'a ensuite laissé seule avec elle. Quand tout a été fini, j'étais vidée, triste mais également soulagée pour elle et depuis le début, je suis persuadé d'avoir fait ce qu'il fallait et d'avoir accompli un geste d'amour.
Courage, je suis de tout coeur avec toi. Tu l'aime et elle le sait.

----------


## missvero

> Bonjour Rando, 
>  Ce qui a été particulier c'est que le véto ne trouvait plus de veine et a injecté le second produit dans l'abdomen. Son coeur a mis longtemps avant de s'arrêter. Mais elle dormais et du coup j'ai eu beaucoup de temps pour la caliner. Il m'a ensuite laissé seule avec elle. Quand tout a été fini, j'étais vidée, triste mais également soulagée pour elle et depuis le début, je suis persuadé d'avoir fait ce qu'il fallait et d'avoir accompli un geste d'amour.
> Courage, je suis de tout coeur avec toi. Tu l'aime et elle le sait.


je ne comprend pas il a fait 2 injections séparée?? perso le véto avait une grosse seringue et tout le produit était dedans il a fait la perf a mis la seringue a appuyer pour endormir d'abord et a fini de vider la seringue ensuite et Uliane c'est endormie pour toujours rapidement de suite en fait 

bizarre??

----------


## Nyunyu

Cela doit dépendre de la technique je pense. 
Babe avait eu 2 injections également : anesthésiante, puis létale ...

----------


## bonita51

Dans le cas de Bonnie, 2 injections : anesthésie puis l'autre. Ca doit dépendre. Ca s'est fait à la maison et il n'a pas posé de perfusion.

----------


## missvero

c'est vrai je me rappelle mémé c'était aussi 2 mais Uliane une seule j'avoue que je préfère c'est plus..........supportable je dirai pour nous meme si le chien ne sent plus rien

----------


## Rendo33

> Bonjour Rando, 
> je suis ton post depuis le début, mais n'osais pas intervenir. Courage, tu as pris la bonne décision. Tu es le seul qui peut savoir que c'est le bon moment. Je rejointl Missvero et Nyunyu. J'ai connu ce moment il y a un peu plus d'un an pour Bonnie, ma puce Amstaff de 15 ans. C'était la première fois pour moi. Je suis restée avec elle du début à la fin et je ne le regrette pas. C'était chez moi, elle était comme ta chienne (mais pour d'autres raisons) faible et comme absente. Ce fut un moment trsè triste je ne te le cache pas mais en même temps très paisible. La puce s'est endormie calmement sur mes genoux en toute confiance. Elle n'a souffert à aucun moment et n'a pas senti la deuxième injection. Ce qui a été particulier c'est que le véto ne trouvait plus de veine et a injecté le second produit dans l'abdomen. Son coeur a mis longtemps avant de s'arrêter. Mais elle dormais et du coup j'ai eu beaucoup de temps pour la caliner. Il m'a ensuite laissé seule avec elle. Quand tout a été fini, j'étais vidée, triste mais également soulagée pour elle et depuis le début, je suis persuadé d'avoir fait ce qu'il fallait et d'avoir accompli un geste d'amour.
> Courage, je suis de tout coeur avec toi. Tu l'aime et elle le sait.


Merci Bonita51, pour ton partage et ton soutien. Je n'arrête pas de me dire que c'est pour son bien, et qu'effectivement c'est un geste d'amour que de lui éviter certains stades...
Je suis certain que tu as toi aussi fais le bon choix, au bon moment, c'est ce qui compte. Le vide à remplir derrière, c'est notre combat, et de discuter, échanger, permet d'adoucir sa peine, je l'espère.

----------


## Kybou!

Courage Rendo  ::  ... Ce post me déchire tellement vénus et toi me rappelez ma propre histoire ...  ::  

De gros câlins à la princesse de ma part ...

----------


## Zénitude

::  Courage, Rendo

----------


## intemporelle

Rando   je suis de tout coeur  avec toi !!!!!!!!!!!!j'ai vécu  la même  peine avec ma dame  cocker  il y a   13  mois ,elle  n avait que 5 ans.Ce serait bien que tu  puisses   l'accompagner   jusqu'au  bout , Bora   a  eu  2  piqures ,la  premiere  l'endort !!!!, 
C'est  difficile je  comprends si  bien , nous sommes   nombreux  derriere ta famille et toi   même , nous   pensons tous et toutes   fort a   toi !

----------


## Rendo33

> Courage Rendo  ... Ce post me déchire tellement vénus et toi me rappelez ma propre histoire ...  
> 
> De gros câlins à la princesse de ma part ...


Merci Kybou, pour chacun de tes commentaire de soutien, je prends un chemin que tu as déjà suivi...
dernière journée 
dernière gamelle
derniers câlins 
...
c'est si profond notre relation que je m'oublies moi même... 
Je dors à ses côtés cette nuit et vais profiter de chaque instant

----------


## Rendo33

C'est vraiment le bon moment j'en suis désormais certain, ce soir Vénus est  plus gênée que d'habitude, elle a eu plusieurs crises à halleter et elle a une respiration suffocante ... Et elle cherche ou se poser... Le veto m'a conseillé un anxiolytique pour qu'elle ne stresse pas d'avantage à respirer difficilement. Je lui en ai donné un, elle est à mes pieds et respire rapidement, j'ai si peur d'un malaise cette nuit, son pauvre cœur à l'air si fatigué.. Si j'avais le pouvoir, je lui ferai de suite et moi même l'injection...

----------


## Zénitude

Et aller chez le véto de garde ?  ::

----------


## Rendo33

Je voulais vraiment qu'on fasse ça chez son veto qu'elle connaît ... 
Vous me conseillez de prendre les devants car le risque vous semble trop grand? Elle a l'air de mieux respirer depuis qu'elle s'est posée à mes pieds. Je la surveille et si elle me refait une crise je l'emmène chez le veto de garde pour abréger sa souffrance

----------


## Kybou!

> Merci Kybou, pour chacun de tes commentaire de soutien, je prends un chemin que tu as déjà suivi...
> *dernière journée 
> dernière gamelle
> derniers câlins* 
> ...
> c'est si profond notre relation que je m'oublies moi même... 
> Je dors à ses côtés cette nuit et vais profiter de chaque instant


Et je vais bientôt les revivre comme toi ...  ::  

Accompagne-la, jusqu'au bout, jusqu'à la fin ... Je suis de tout coeur avec toi, bcp de courage Rendo ...

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Je voulais vraiment qu'on fasse ça chez son veto qu'elle connaît ... 
> Vous me conseillez de prendre les devants car le risque vous semble trop grand? Elle a l'air de mieux respirer depuis qu'elle s'est posée à mes pieds. Je la surveille et si elle me refait une crise je l'emmène chez le veto de garde pour abréger sa souffrance


Ne panique pas Rendo, elle ressent tes émotions, courage, la nuit va être longue mais vous y arriverez ensemble ...

----------


## Zénitude

Vous seul sentirez le bon moment et le bon endroit. L'important est qu'elle ne souffre pas  ::

----------


## intemporelle

Elle est posée car  l'anxiolitique  fait on effet ,elle va  s'endormir a tes pieds , le  medicament et ta presence  l apaisent!!!

----------


## Rendo33

Dès que je bouge, elle se lève et se remet à suffoquer, je me repose elle se repose et sa respiration s'apaise tu as raison intemporelle. Elle a tout compris j'ai l'impression, je n'ose plus bouger .. 
J'ai prévenu un ami proche de se tenir près à débarquer pour garder nos enfants le temps d'emmener notre fifille au cas ou... Je suis plus serein

----------


## Kybou!

Apaise-la autant que possible Rendo, elle a besoin de toi ... Obélix a fait exactement la même chose que ta fifille ... Soyez courageux, tu peux être fier de Vénus en tout cas, c'est un modèle de courage, on a tant à apprendre de nos animaux ...  ::  !

----------


## bonita51

Bonjour Rando, 
Une douce pensée pour toi et ta fille ce matin
Courage

----------


## Rendo33

La nuit a été horrible pour nous deux... Elle lutte pour respirer à causes de ces merdes de ganglions ! J'ai été soulagé par mon veto dans la nuit. Je suis reste auprès d'elle. Je n'ai qu'une envie, c'est de stopper cette souffrance. 
Venus est très courageuse comme beaucoup je suppose, j'aimerai tant la garder je ne peux pas retenir mes larmes et pourtant il le fait je dois êtres forte pour elle. Nous sommes prêts

----------


## Zénitude

::  Courage à vous

----------


## Nyunyu

Grosse pensée à vous, son dernier voyage est pour dans quelques minutes... Courage

----------


## Rendo33

Bonjour à ceux qui suivent ce post.
Venus est partie en douceur ce matin, sereine et apaisée. Elle est enfin délivrée bouhouhouuuuuu  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  :: 

Les larmes ne me quittent pas, je ne sais pas quoi faire de retour à la maison, sans elle... je tourne en rond, j'ai besoin de tout nettoyer à la maison, je ne veux plus voir un poil c'est horrible...
Et les enfants, ce soir ça va être super compliqué de ne pas craquer devant eux..
J'ai la nausée, et envie de m'endormir pour oublier c'est trop dur

----------


## Zénitude

Bonjour Rendo, j'ai suivi ton histoire depuis le début. Tu le sais, j'ai connu la même chose voilà exactement deux ans avec ma chienne Louna, qui a eu un lymphome elle aussi, et que j'ai accompagnée comme toi jusqu'au bout. Elle est décédée le 14 janvier 2012. Tu as décrit les mêmes symptômes, la même évolution, les mêmes regards, le même accompagnement, la même fin. Tu as eu les mêmes interrogations, tu as vécu les mêmes colères, les mêmes émotions que moi. Tu as fait ce qu'il y avait de mieux à faire, la gâter jusqu'au bout et l'accompagner jusqu'à son dernier souffle. Ca, tu ne le regretteras jamais. Un jour, tu te sentiras même heureux de l'avoir fait ainsi. Tu aurais sans aucun doute regretté très amèrement de la laisser partir seule.. 
Voilà deux ans, on m'a dit "la guérison, c'est l'acceptation". J'ai mis beaucoup de temps à accepter... 
Tu as déjà choisi une formidable façon de faire ton deuil: l'écriture.

----------


## inari

J'ai également suivi tout ton post sans rien dire, c'est tellement déchirant de lire ton témoignage, je te souhaite plein de courage pour affronter cette journée et les suivantes...

----------


## intemporelle

Elle  est delivrée , elle a fait de son mieux,  mais tu  savais bien que ce  n etait plus  possible pour elle  pas  plus  que pour  toi ,elle est passée  sur  l'autre  rive!!!

Nous  sommes  nombreux  et  nombreuses  a avoir  vécu  la   même   peine , le  même   chagrin ,  nous   sommes avec  toi ,passant  regulierement pour partager  avec toi .

Amicalement.

A

----------


## Houitie

Beaucoup de courage. 
Pour les enfants ce n'est pas grave si vous craquez devant eux, ils vont voir que vous etes tristes mais c'est normal. 
Reposes en paix jolie Vénus.

----------


## missvero

je te comprend au combien quand on a pris la décision pour Uliane et quand on est revenu sans elle ça a été hyper dur mon mari n'a pas compris que je retire sa gamelle son panier mais je pouvais pas les laisser a chaque fois j'avais l'impression qu'elle allait venir vers moi y a un vide immense meme si on a encore 4 chiennes et 1 chien surtout qu'en plus de notre peine il a fallu faire avec celle de vaiko son copain qui était toujours avec elle elle était comme sa mère en qq sorte (bien qu'uliane était une beauceron et vaiko un york de 6kg) et expliquer encore a ma petite fille pourquoi sa copine était parti 1 an avant il y a eu Daytona mon avatar et en février 1 mois avant Uliane mon père a perdu sa chienne crise cardiaque alors on lui a dit que maintenant c'était des étoiles dans le ciel et qu'elles veillaient sur elle 

plein de courage tu as fait ce qu'il fallait au bon moment

----------


## vivelesbergers!

Que dire, à part... Courage? Nous sommes tous passés/nous passerons tous par ces terribles moments. A partir de l'instant où un animal entre dans notre vie, on doit accepter qu'il vivra moins longtemps que nous, et qu'un jour il faudra l'accompagner pour son dernier voyage. Le savoir et le comprendre n'apaise pas la peine, pourtant... Toutes mes pensées.

----------


## Fahn

Beaucoup de courage Rendo, Vénus est partie sereine, tu as fait tout ce qu'il fallait pour elle...  ::

----------


## Amandine.Stane.Murphy

Beaucoup de courage.  Venus a été forte jusqu'au bout grâce à une famille aimante. Repose en paix jolie princesse,  et veilles sur ceux qui t'aiment.

----------


## bonita51

Rando, j'ai pensé à vous toute la matinée. Vénus a rejoint les étoiles dans la paix et l'amour c'est ce que tu pouvais faire de mieux pour elle. Je suis de tout coeur avec toi et sais comme ta peine doit être grande.Courage.

----------


## Rendo33

> Bonjour Rendo, j'ai suivi ton histoire depuis le début. Tu le sais, j'ai connu la même chose voilà exactement deux ans avec ma chienne Louna, qui a eu un lymphome elle aussi, et que j'ai accompagnée comme toi jusqu'au bout. Elle est décédée le 14 janvier 2012. Tu as décrit les mêmes symptômes, la même évolution, les mêmes regards, le même accompagnement, la même fin. Tu as eu les mêmes interrogations, tu as vécu les mêmes colères, les mêmes émotions que moi. Tu as fait ce qu'il y avait de mieux à faire, la gâter jusqu'au bout et l'accompagner jusqu'à son dernier souffle. Ca, tu ne le regretteras jamais. Un jour, tu te sentiras même heureux de l'avoir fait ainsi. Tu aurais sans aucun doute regretté très amèrement de la laisser partir seule.. 
> Voilà deux ans, on m'a dit "la guérison, c'est l'acceptation". J'ai mis beaucoup de temps à accepter... 
> Tu as déjà choisi une formidable façon de faire ton deuil: l'écriture.


merci Zénitude pour ces mots de soutien c'est vraiment nécessaire j'ai tant besoin de faire mon deuil, c'est mon premier et j'espère que tous ces échanges auront un effet thérapeutique.
merci encore de cette sincérité et cet humanisme si rare dans la vie courante

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Elle  est delivrée , elle a fait de son mieux,  mais tu  savais bien que ce  n etait plus  possible pour elle  pas  plus  que pour  toi ,elle est passée  sur  l'autre  rive!!!
> 
> Nous  sommes  nombreux  et  nombreuses  a avoir  vécu  la   même   peine , le  même   chagrin ,  nous   sommes avec  toi ,passant  regulierement pour partager  avec toi .
> 
> Amicalement.
> 
> A


Mille merci intemporelle c'est rassurant de se savoir entouré et soulagé par des personnes si sincères 
Ma douleur est immense à cet instant je n'arrive pas a me contenir tant je sens encore sa présence ...

----------


## Rendo33

> je te comprend au combien quand on a pris la décision pour Uliane et quand on est revenu sans elle ça a été hyper dur mon mari n'a pas compris que je retire sa gamelle son panier mais je pouvais pas les laisser a chaque fois j'avais l'impression qu'elle allait venir vers moi y a un vide immense meme si on a encore 4 chiennes et 1 chien surtout qu'en plus de notre peine il a fallu faire avec celle de vaiko son copain qui était toujours avec elle elle était comme sa mère en qq sorte (bien qu'uliane était une beauceron et vaiko un york de 6kg) et expliquer encore a ma petite fille pourquoi sa copine était parti 1 an avant il y a eu Daytona mon avatar et en février 1 mois avant Uliane mon père a perdu sa chienne crise cardiaque alors on lui a dit que maintenant c'était des étoiles dans le ciel et qu'elles veillaient sur elle 
> 
> plein de courage tu as fait ce qu'il fallait au bon moment


Merci pour ton soutien régulier missvero
voila plus de 3 heures qu'on fait le ménage ici pour aspirer chaque poil, ces poils qui m'ont tant fait rager ... (On passait 2fois par jour l'aspi au minimum)...
j'ai l'impression d'effacer ses traces c'est déchirant je pleure comme je n'ai jamais pleuré.
Ses gamelles et autres objets sont déjà à la poubelle ... Je regrette comme si je m'en voulais de faire ça .. On a gardé sa laisse et son collier, je les ai tenu si fort contre moi! Ses câlins me manquent trop!!

----------


## Zénitude

> Ses gamelles et autres objets sont déjà à la poubelle ... Je regrette comme si je m'en voulais de faire ça ..


 et si tu les offrais plus tard à un refuge mouroir comme il y en a tant en France.. pour un chien en détresse  ::

----------


## Rendo33

> Rando, j'ai pensé à vous toute la matinée. Vénus a rejoint les étoiles dans la paix et l'amour c'est ce que tu pouvais faire de mieux pour elle. Je suis de tout coeur avec toi et sais comme ta peine doit être grande.Courage.


Merci Bonita51 on va tenir le coup

----------


## Zénitude

> voila plus de 3 heures qu'on fait le ménage ici pour aspirer chaque poil, ces poils qui m'ont tant fait rager ...


 J'ai toujours gardé une mèche de mes animaux dans une petite boite, un très joli souvenir, et un autre moyen de faire mon deuil  ::

----------


## intemporelle

Tout  au long de ma vie j ai  eu des animaux (souvent malades ) a  leur  depart , j ai  tout caché ,pour  chacun  dans  un endroit     different ,chaque  fois je  disais   terminé , plus d animaux  je suis trop  malheureuse  lorsqu ils partent !!!!Puis une annonce qui m'émeut et .....je recommence ,je ne  sais pas vivre sans eux !!!!!Je pense fort a  ta famille  et a toi !!!!

----------


## Nyunyu

Seul le temps pourra apaiser ta peine... En attendant, ne vous retenez pas, si vous avez besoin de pleurer, faites le!
Ma 1ère chienne, Milly, a laissé un trou énorme dans mon coeur. Ce fut très dur, en rentrant à la maison avec ses cendres je l'ai appelée, par reflexe, jusqu'à ce que mon cerveau accepte le fait qu'elle était la, dans mes bras, dans son urne...
Aujourd'hui encore je pleure si je repense à ca, mais les seuls souvenirs qui me viennent naturellement sont ses bêtises, son odeur, ses poils, ses folies, et je pense à elle avec le sourire aux lèvres, en rigolant de ses conneries et en pensant à la truie qu'elle était.
Avec le temps, vous aurez les mêmes réactions, crois moi : vous penserez à elle en rigolant, dans la bonne humeur.
En attendant, il vous faut décharger votre chagrin et faire son deuil, ce sera un chemin douleureux.
Bon courage!

----------


## Rendo33

Effectivement je n'y avais pas pense j'ai voulu me débarrasser de toute trace et de tout souvenir... Un réflexe  
Elle sont dans une poche je vais demander à ma chérie de le faire ça sera utile et tant mieux

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> J'ai toujours gardé une mèche de mes animaux dans une petite boite, un très joli souvenir, et un autre moyen de faire mon deuil


j'ai gardé sa brosse pleine de poils avec son odeur imprégnée... En fait je l'avais oubliée dehors et viens de tomber dessus, je l'ai sentie et ça m'a fait tellement mal elle sent vraiment ma Venus c'est terrible... Chaque fois que je vais dehors je pense à elle, elle me suivait tout le temps et chaque bruit à l'extérieur me fait me retourner comme si je la cherchais.
Là j'attends que mon amie revienne avec les enfants pour leur annoncer la triste nouvelle ..

----------


## Rendo33

> Tout  au long de ma vie j ai  eu des animaux (souvent malades ) a  leur  depart , j ai  tout caché ,pour  chacun  dans  un endroit     different ,chaque  fois je  disais   terminé , plus d animaux  je suis trop  malheureuse  lorsqu ils partent !!!!Puis une annonce qui m'émeut et .....je recommence ,je ne  sais pas vivre sans eux !!!!!Je pense fort a  ta famille  et a toi !!!!


je ne suis pas assez fort pour accueillir des chiens en fin de vie, je trouve ça très beau et très honorable de la part de ceux qui y parviennent. Peut être un jour.. Mais là j'ai trop mal pour imaginer m'attacher à un autre chien 
merci encore pour ton soutien

----------


## Zénitude

> j'ai gardé sa brosse pleine de poils avec son odeur imprégnée... En fait je l'avais oubliée dehors et viens de tomber dessus, je l'ai sentie et ça m'a fait tellement mal elle sent vraiment ma Venus c'est terrible...


 dans quelques mois, ça ravivera de beaux souvenirs, au contraire. Ne jette pas tout, pour ne pas regretter ensuite  :: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Là j'attends que mon amie revienne avec les enfants pour leur annoncer la triste nouvelle ..


 Les miens ont vite oublié, mais là, ça dépend vraiment de l'âge qu'ils ont. Je les avais aussi préparés en leur demandant de lui dire au revoir, juste avant d'aller chez le vétérinaire.

----------


## Kybou!

Bonsoir Rendo,

Je suis désolée, je n'ai pas eu le courage de venir sur ce post aujourd'hui ... Les larmes coulent pq comme Zénitude, dès le début, tu as décrit mon parcours avec Obélix en 2006 ... Sauf qu'à cette époque, je ne connaissais pas encore Rescue ...

Je me retrouv(ais)e dans chaque sentiment/attitude que tu décrivais ... Rien de ce que j'écrirai n'apaisera ton chagrin aujourd'hui, seul le temps t'aidera ... Moi, je n'ai toujours pas accepté la mort de mon chien, 4 ans, c'est trop injuste ...

J'ai beaucoup pensé à Vénus et à toi aujourd'hui ... Merci de l'avoir accompagnée jusqu'au bout, de l'avoir entourée, tous les animaux n'ont pas cette "chance" (pourtant ça devrait être normal non) ? Je te souhaite énormément de courage, les aimer, c'est aussi savoir les laisser partir le moment venu ... C'est l'ultime preuve d'amour qui soit ...  :: 

Si tu as besoin de parler, surtout n'hésite pas, mes mp te sont ouverts (ou directement sur ce post) ... Prends bien soin de toi Loïc, laisse les larmes couler si tu en éprouves le besoin ...  ::

----------


## Rendo33

> Bonsoir Rendo,
> 
> 
> Je suis désolée, je n'ai pas eu le courage de venir sur ce post aujourd'hui ... Les larmes coulent pq comme Zénitude, dès le début, tu as décrit mon parcours avec Obélix en 2006 ... Sauf qu'à cette époque, je ne connaissais pas encore Rescue ...
> 
> 
> Je me retrouv(ais)e dans chaque sentiment/attitude que tu décrivais ... Rien de ce que j'écrirai n'apaisera ton chagrin, seul le temps t'aidera ... Moi, je n'ai toujours pas accepté la mort de mon chien, 4 ans, c'est trop injuste ...
> 
> 
> ...



Merci à toi Kybou d'avoir trouvé et de trouver chaque jour le courage de poster en laissant remonter ces douleurs à la surface. Oui, seul le temps pourra apaiser ma lourde peine. Les échanges jusqu'à présent étaient nécessaires pour m'accompagner jusqu'à ce matin et psychologiquement ça était important, j'en remercie rescue et toutes les personnes derrière leur clavier. Cet élan de sincérité et de soutien solidaire font une force qui nous maintien et nous guide dans nos choix. 
Ma douleur est si grande, un morceau de moi est parti ce matin, laissant place à une boule douloureuse au ventre et un cur déchiré. Venus à traversé toutes les étapes de ma vie, les galères, les bons moments, bref tout le monde l'aura compris c'était comme ma fille avec cette relation différente que l'on a avec aucun humain...en d'autres mots irremplaçable 
j'aimerai tant la sentir une dernière fois juste un peu .....

----------


## Kybou!

> Ma douleur est si grande, un morceau de moi est parti ce matin, laissant place à une boule douloureuse au ventre et un cœur déchiré. Venus à traversé toutes les étapes de ma vie, les galères, les bons moments, bref tout le monde l'aura compris c'était comme ma fille avec cette relation différente que l'on a avec aucun humain...en d'autres mots irremplaçable


C'est tellement ça ...  ::  Je comprends cette souffrance, cette déchirure ... Tu es particulièrement émouvant Rendo, ça me retourne à chaque fois de te lire ... Avec le temps, tu te souviendras de tous les bons moments passés avec ta fille et ça te donnera le sourire ... Vous avez vécu une histoire magique tous les deux, c'est beau en tout cas  ::  

Tu ne pouvais pas la laisser souffrir et tu en es conscient, tu as fait le bon choix !

----------


## Rendo33

La réaction de Lohan notre grand de 5ans1/2 était très dure, il s'est effondré dans mes bras, ses mots étaient "quoi plus de Venus? Plus de câlin ?" Il a fait allusion du paradis des chiens dont je lui avais parlé un peu avant. Avec ses mots je l'ai calmé en le serrant fort et en lui expliquant que Venus est soulagée désormais et qu'elle a rejoint ses petits copains au ciel. On avait été acheter un nouveau jeu dans l'après midi après notre "grand ménage" pour faire un jeu en famille tous les 4. Ça a permis de nous évader et de ne pas penser à Venus. C'est passé car nous avons réussi à ne pas craquer devant eux. La petite Lenna de 2ans1/2 demande ou est Venus...


Pour moi, la dure épreuve va être demain, me retrouver seul à la maison (je travaille à domicile) va être déchirant. Depuis plus de 9 mois, nous passions nos journées ensembles ma Venus et moi, une relation si intime et unique... Ce dernier mois était encore plus intense en émotion et en amour, avec cette maladie qui l'a atteinte si vite. Je me sens si vide et si fatigué, on a tellement lutté, ensemble et lié. 
Qu'est ce que je voudrai me propulser dans le temps, comme beaucoup j'en suis conscient...


courage à tous ceux qui traversent ce genre d'épreuve.

----------


## Rendo33

Tiens j'avais même pas vu que j'étais passé "caniche" youhou

----------


## Zénitude

Mes enfants avaient le même âge. L'aînée l'a pleurée quelques minutes puis est passée à autre chose, la petite n'a pas compris. 2 ans plus tard, elles se souviennent toujours d'elle, avec le sourire.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Tiens j'avais même pas vu que j'étais passé "caniche" youhou


 et moi psychopathe  ::

----------


## Rendo33

> Mes enfants avaient le même âge. L'aînée l'a pleurée quelques minutes puis est passée à autre chose, la petite n'a pas compris. 2 ans plus tard, elles se souviennent toujours d'elle, avec le sourire.


Oui ils n'ont pas cette vision que l'on a nous, c'est si innocent, on veut les préserver tellement😔 et pourtant, les préparer à la dure réalité semble si important. 
L'équilibre se trouve en fonction des enfants, Lohan est si sensible que je m'attendais à une réaction plus longue, ça n'a pas duré plus de 10 min et c'est tant mieux. Le deuil se fera avec le temps, les photos, les souvenirs

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> et moi psychopathe


et c'est vrai ? 😬

----------


## Amandine.Stane.Murphy

Du courage, encore du courage, il va t'en falloir. On ne les oublie pas, JAMAIS, ils ont toujours une place dans nos coeurs  ::

----------


## Kybou!

> Tiens j'avais même pas vu que j'étais passé "caniche" youhou


C'est fait, t'as le poil frisé !  :: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Oui ils n'ont pas cette vision que l'on a nous, c'est si innocent, on veut les préserver tellement et pourtant, les préparer à la dure réalité semble si important. 
> L'équilibre se trouve en fonction des enfants, Lohan est si sensible que je m'attendais à une réaction plus longue, ça n'a pas duré plus de 10 min et c'est tant mieux. Le deuil se fera avec le temps, les photos, les souvenirs
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> 
> 
> et c'est vrai ? 


Oui, les enfants ont un rapport complètement "détaché" à la mort ... Donc déjà, ça te soulagera parce que quand ils sont plus grands, c'est différent ... 

Après, je pense que c'est important de leur expliquer les choses simplement (bon sans trop entrer dans les détails non plus) avec des mots qu'ils peuvent comprendre ...

----------


## Rendo33

Ce matin, dur dur... Heureusement je garde ma princesse Lenna à la maison, par choix pour ne pas rester seul. Cela dit, en attendant qu'elle se réveille, chaque petit bruit dans la maison me ramène à ma Venus qui prenait tellement de place ici... Quel vide, quelle déchirure, mes larmes coulent à chacun de mes mots je ne contrôle rien, moi qui suis tout le contraire d'habitude.. Une page se tourne, tout est si embrumé dans ma tête... J'entends la petite, j'y vais, bonne journée et bon courage à ceux qui souffrent

----------


## Kybou!

Courage ...  ::  
Oui, ce vide, ce silence, c'est juste terrible à vivre ... Il n'y a rien de pire que les petites habitudes du quotidien, c'est ce qui fait le plus de mal au final ... Tu sais, en amour, on contrôle peu de choses généralement et c'était une belle histoire d'amour Vénus et toi ! 

RIP ma jolie, là où tu es, tu ne souffres plus, je pense bcp à toi ...

----------


## Rendo33

> Courage ...  
> Oui, ce vide, ce silence, c'est juste terrible à vivre ... Il n'y a rien de pire que les petites habitudes du quotidien, c'est ce qui fait le plus de mal au final ... Tu sais, en amour, on contrôle peu de choses généralement et c'était une belle histoire d'amour Vénus et toi ! 
> 
> RIP ma jolie, là où tu es, tu ne souffres plus, je pense bcp à toi ...


Merci Kybou, tu trouves toujours les mots apaisants. Des mots vrais et pleins de sincérité, du coup très touchants. 
Je suis en mode "hyper sensible" et me livrer aux autres ayant parcouru des chemins similaires, permet de délivrer ma douleur, je risque de venir ici me plaindre comme un enfant qui recherche des consolations, ça été intuitif. 

Ma Venus m'a tellement manqué aujourd'hui, je sens sa présence tout le temps et me mets à craquer dès que je l'imagine. Difficile de faire le vide, et chaque instant sans elle me crève le cœur. Oui elle est désormais libérée de cette maladie, et j'espère de tout mon cœur qu'elle est heureuse loin de moi...si loin... J'attends ses cendres avec impatience, qu'elle revienne parmi nous ma belle fifille. RIP mon cœur

----------


## Kybou!

> Merci Kybou, tu trouves toujours les mots apaisants. Des mots vrais et pleins de sincérité, du coup très touchants. 
> Je suis en mode "hyper sensible" et me livrer aux autres ayant parcouru des chemins similaires, permet de délivrer ma douleur,* je risque de venir ici me plaindre comme un enfant qui recherche des consolations*, ça été intuitif. 
> 
> Ma Venus m'a tellement manqué aujourd'hui, je sens sa présence tout le temps et me mets à craquer dès que je l'imagine. Difficile de faire le vide, et chaque instant sans elle me crève le cœur. Oui elle est désormais libérée de cette maladie, et j'espère de tout mon cœur qu'elle est heureuse loin de moi...si loin... J'attends ses cendres avec impatience, qu'elle revienne parmi nous ma belle fifille. RIP mon cœur


Dans ce cas, nous sommes nombreux ici à être des enfants, n'hésite surtout pas ... Ce n'est pas qu'elle est heureuse loin de toi mais elle est au moins délivrée aujourd'hui d'une vie qui n'était plus que souffrance pour elle ... Tu devais la laisser partir, j'ai envie de dire que tu lui devais "au moins" ça ... Courage, si jamais, tu sais où me trouver ...  ::

----------


## missvero

courage pas facile les 1er jours 1ères semaines 1er mois 1ère année si tu veux c'est pas grand chose mais ça fait du bien je l'ai fait pour mes 3 dernières chiennes il y a ce cimetière virtuel tu t'inscrit tu mets une photo ou plusieurs tu mets un petit texte des fleurs et des gens que tu connais ou pas viennent mettre un hommage  http://cimetierepourchien.com là je viens de valider encore des fleurs pour Daytona Uliane et Kenya

----------


## Rendo33

> courage pas facile les 1er jours 1ères semaines 1er mois 1ère année si tu veux c'est pas grand chose mais ça fait du bien je l'ai fait pour mes 3 dernières chiennes il y a ce cimetière virtuel tu t'inscrit tu mets une photo ou plusieurs tu mets un petit texte des fleurs et des gens que tu connais ou pas viennent mettre un hommage  http://cimetierepourchien.com là je viens de valider encore des fleurs pour Daytona Uliane et Kenya


Merci missvero, oui pas facile du tout, les larmes coulent à longueur de temps, je vois ma Venus partout et je ramène tout à elle, elle me manque tant ! Jamais je n'aurai pu imaginer le mal que ça pouvait faire de perdre ma pépette, le vide est immense dans mon cœur, et chaque minute sans elle me déchire complètement  ::  Le fait de me retrouver seul à la maison, toute la journée...elle était à 3 mètres de moi il y a encore quelques jours...et là plus rien, plus rien..je me vois par moments faire comme si elle était encore là, je deviens taré  ::  J'en suis arrivé à l'imaginer en regardant le ciel, me regardant couchée, sereine, veillant sur moi en attendant que je la rejoigne. ça m'a fait bizarrement sourire, puis pleurer, puis sourire...

Oui, je vais lui rendre un hommage à ma Venus, et je vais devoir apprendre à vivre sans elle à mes côtés. Je suis quelqu'un de si combatif dans la vie, je suis atteint comme je ne l'ai jamais été et pourtant je dois vite me ressaisir. Situation professionnelle oblige...dur dur la vie.

Belle journée à vous tous

----------


## intemporelle

C'est difficile  l'absence , c est un passage obligé, l acceptation est  longue a  venir .Tu as  deux enfants ,une  compagne ,tu es leur pilier , tu te  dois a eux , c est avec eux   que tu peux puise ton energie !!!!

Amicalement 
,

----------


## Rendo33

> C'est difficile  l'absence , c est un passage obligé, l acceptation est  longue a  venir .Tu as  deux enfants ,une  compagne ,tu es leur pilier , tu te  dois a eux , c est avec eux   que tu peux puise ton energie !!!!
> 
> Amicalement 
> ,


Tu as raison intemporelle, j'en ai conscience et dès qu'ils sont ici, ça va mieux, je me sens plus apaisé. Ma première journée sans ma Vénus a été très difficile, car toutes ces habitudes du quotidien rappellent chaque instant l'absence de ma pépette, le processus risque d'être long chez moi, mais je vais me ressaisir, il le faut.

----------


## Kybou!

> C'est difficile  l'absence , c est un passage obligé, l acceptation est  longue a  venir .Tu as  deux enfants ,une  compagne ,tu es leur pilier ,* tu te  dois a eux* , c est avec eux   que tu peux puise ton energie !!!!
> 
> Amicalement 
> ,


Je ne suis pas du tout d'accord, tu ne dois rien du tout à qui que ce soit ! C'était ta chienne, tu as le droit d'être en souffrance, tu as aussi le droit d'avoir des failles, de craquer, d'éprouver du chagrin pour ta fifille chagrin, c'est humain ... Tu n'es pas un robot, c'est ta famille au grand complet ton pilier visiblement mais ne te dis pas que tu te dois d'être jenesaispascomment pour qui que ce soit, prends ton temps et pense aussi un peu à toi, c'est important ... 

Ca me rend dingue cette image quoi, le mec de la famille qui "se doit" d'être fort pour la femme et les enfants ... Ben non, il a aussi le droit de craquer, d'exprimer sa souffrance, de ne pas être bien ...

----------


## intemporelle

Maladroite  dans la formulation !!!!!!!!!!!!Promis juré  cela ne se reproduira  plus  :Smile: )
:

----------


## Kybou!

Oh mais non Intemporelle, tu as le droit de donner ton avis, c'est juste que je ne le partage pas ... Je suis désolée, je manque vraiment de tact, toutes mes excuses  :Frown:

----------


## intemporelle

Kybou , ce n es pas grave du tout tu sais , j ai voulu consoler j  ai mal formulé , mais vraiment   je  ne  suis en rien  fachée!! :Smile:

----------


## Rendo33

> Je ne suis pas du tout d'accord, tu ne dois rien du tout à qui que ce soit ! C'était ta chienne, tu as le droit d'être en souffrance, tu as aussi le droit d'avoir des failles, de craquer, d'éprouver du chagrin pour ta fifille chagrin, c'est humain ... Tu n'es pas un robot, c'est ta famille au grand complet ton pilier visiblement mais ne te dis pas que tu te dois d'être jenesaispascomment pour qui que ce soit, prends ton temps et pense aussi un peu à toi, c'est important ... 
> 
> Ca me rend dingue cette image quoi, le mec de la famille qui "se doit" d'être fort pour la femme et les enfants ... Ben non, il a aussi le droit de craquer, d'exprimer sa souffrance, de ne pas être bien ...


Rof... ne vous inquiétez pas, je souffre, j'en chie et je l'assume !! Je rempli encore mon rôle de papa  :Smile:  Et je n'ai pas encore eu d'idées macabre ou autre. Je refais surface petit à petit.

----------


## Rendo33

En hommage à ma Venus

http://www.cimetierepourchien.com/vi...ctnom=&visite=

Merci

----------


## missvero

> En hommage à ma Venus
> 
> http://www.cimetierepourchien.com/vi...ctnom=&visite=
> 
> Merci


j'ai laisser une fleur courage

----------


## intemporelle

Rando , tu sais elle est heureuse , elle te manque , ils  nous manquent  tant et tant , elle est dans ton cœur pour toujours !!!!

Amicalement a toi et tes proches .

A

----------


## Zénitude

Comment allez-vous ?  ::

----------


## Kybou!

A mon avis, tu n'auras pas de réponse  ::  ! Je ne pense pas qu'il reviendra ici  :Smile:  !

----------

